# artículo definido + nombre propio



## Argótide

¿Qué pasó, gente?

Una curiosidad: en varias regiones del mundo (y digo mundo porque al parecer no se limita a los países de habla hispana) es común (e informal) usar los nombres propios con el artículo definido correspondiente.  Por allá en Baja California, de donde soy, es muy común, por ejemplo, y acá en Bolonia, donde vivo, se usa mucho en particular en femenino. Curiosamente, acá se usa el artículo masculino solamente si el nombre de la persona inicia con una vocal (l'Alberto, l'Emanuele, pero no "il Mario" o "il Sergio).  También noté que mis amigos bávaros acompañan los nombres con der/die según el género.  ¿En dónde más no es considerada rústica o "inculta" esta costumbre? Sé que es mal vista --y oída-- por algunos.

Saludillos.


----------



## Jellby

En general, en español se ve con mala cara el uso de artículos con los nombres propios, aunque se puede usar entre amigos con tono muy informal. En Cataluña creo que ese más normal.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Coincido con Jellby, en español no se deben usar los artículos con los nombres propios, aunque de manera informal se usan. En la zona de Cataluña se usan bastante, supongo que por influencia del catalán, en el que sí se deben usar los artículos con los nombres propios (de hecho se articula casi todo, por ejemplo, "mi casa" se dice "la meva casa" - "la mi casa").

En otras zonas de Levante también se oye bastante, por lo menos en Alicante y Murcia que yo haya oído.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## hosec

Hola:

La norma culta española sólo admite el artículo con los nombres propios si estos van modificados: El José al que todos conocemos; La Ana del grupo B; El París de los años 30; La actual Barcelona...

En cuanto a la pregunta de Argótide, me suena (espero que algún nativo lo certifique o desmienta) que en gallego y en portugués sea habitual el artículo ante nombre propio, lo que no sé es si se considera normativo o es coloquial, como en español.

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México sólo he oído que le pngan artículo al nombre (ahí viene el Toño) en Sinaloa. No sé si se dé en otros estados;  en el mío no.


----------



## jazyk

> En cuanto a la pregunta de Argótide, me suena (espero que algún nativo lo certifique o desmienta) que en gallego y en portugués sea habitual el artículo ante nombre propio, lo que no sé es si se considera normativo o es coloquial, como en español.


Es común en portugués, pero también depende de la región de donde es uno y de la relación que tengan las personas. Es común, por ejemplo, usarlo con personas que uno conoce bien pero no usarlo con personas con las que no se tiene mucha intimidad.


----------



## falbala84

En Andalucía es muy común en la lengua hablada ponerle el artículo al nombre, aunque no es correcto


----------



## ieracub

"*La* Argótide", así te diríamos todos si estuvieras en Chile.

Es lo más normal, casi obligatorio, que informalmente nos refiramos a las personas usando el artículo cuando hablamos de ellas en tercera persona.

A nuestra presidenta le decimos "*la* Bachellet".

Representa no una ofensa, sino un grado de familiaridad con la persona referida, ya sea por la cercanía afectiva, o porque es muy conocida por los hablantes. Sí puede representar una ofensa si se usa en situaciones que exigen mayor formalidad: no es adecuado en los relatos periodísticos, por ejemplo, pero en una situación distendida un político podría referirse a la dignataria señalada como "La Michelle".

En ciertas situaciones formales de nivel culto tambien puede aparecer el artículo principalmente si la persona es mujer:

_llega a mí *la* Violeta Parra y esta voz, en silencio comienza a cantarla_(Marcela Serrano, escritora chilena).

_Yo creo que puedo entender los razonamientos, los procedimientos mentales de Huidobro, a veces de Neruda,_ _incluso de *la* Gabriela Mistral _(Artículo de prensa).

Saludos.


----------



## Guaperas

"El francisco", "El Fran", "El Duque",son correctas? 
Hola a todos, os saludo despues de unos largos meses sin haber visitado el foro, que tantas dudas me ha resuelto sobre el castellano y otras lenguas.


Mi pregunta es la siguiente, si bien está claro que anteponer el artículo antes del nombre propio no es correcto, no me queda claro, que ésto sea incorrecto, cuando no es el nombre propio sino un sobrenombre apodo o mote al que antecede.



Me gustaría en la medida de lo posible que me indicaseis alguna fuente si conoceis que sostente una posición u otra ya que discutía ésto con mi profesora de francés.




Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestra amabilidad al responder.



saludos


----------



## Probo

Hola: Hombre, yo no me atrevo a decir que no sea correcto:
_Estuve en la casa de los Martínez._
_El Bosco pintó muchas obras maestras._
_El Dante es una gloria de la literatura._
_La Caballé actuó en Madrid._
Referido a nombres propios de persona, digamos que es propio de un habla popular o descuidada, pero de ahí a decir que es incorrecto... Media España dice cosas como "Ayer estuve en casa de la Pili" o "La Josefa me ha dado esto para ti". ¡Uso popular no es uso incorrecto! Los motes y apodos son propios del habla popular, donde, como te digo, se suele anteponer el artículo. Así que creo que es correcto. Como ejemplo, piensa en nombres de toreros seguidos de su apodo: _Santiago Martín *"El Viti"*, *"El Niño de la Puebla*", _aunque también hay motes sin artículo: _Pedro Moya *"Niño de la Capea","Camarón"*_. 
Como fuente te propongo una novela, nada menos que de Miguel Delibes, uno de los más delicados escritores en lengua española, que se titula _Las Ratas y _cuyo protagonista es un chaval apodado _*El* Nene._ Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Estoy de acuerdo con Probo. Respecto a los nombres propios, es un uso popular y en determinadas zonas como Andalucía, muy habitual. Bien es cierto que en el habla formal se evita, porque la norma dice que es vulgar ( quizás sea vulgar en Castilla, pero en Andalucía no).
No sólo se aplica a nombres de personas conocidas o familiares, también se usa con personajes populares de todo tipo " Mira lo que ha dicho el Rajoy", si bien eso no lo leerás en la prensa ni lo oirás en el telediario.
En Canarias, por contra, no se usa en absoluto y suena raro. 
En cuanto a los apodos, anteponer el artículo es absolutamente normal y en muchos casos más habitual que sin él, "El Lute, El Dioni" etc.


----------



## DCPaco

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Probo. Es un uso popular y en determinadas zonas como Andalucía, muy habitual. Bien es cierto que en el habla formal se evita, porque la norma dice que es vulgar ( quizás sea vulgar en Castilla, pero en Andalucía no).
> No sólo se aplica a nombres de personas conocidas o familiares, también se usa con personajes populares de todo tipo " Mira lo que ha dicho el Rajoy".
> En Canarias, por contra, no se usa en absoluto y suena raro.


 

En México, por lo menos como lo he visto yo, es vulgar. En el caso de las mujeres, "la María", implica que no es María la chica de su casa sino "la María" de la calle. Cuando yo escucho a alguien de México o de Centroamérica usar "el" o "la" frente al nombre de alguien, pienso: "corriente cruzado con de la calle". ¿Por qué? Porque así se me enseñó; sin embargo, cuando oigo a los españoles o a los sudamericanos usarlo de esta manera, no necesariamente tengo la misma reacción--quizá sea porque desconozco los detalles de sus culturas.

El uso de apodos, en México, es visto con un tanto de desdén (pero todo depende del apodo). (En el humor, por ejemplo: el chavo del ocho, la chilindrina, la popis, etc. etc.)

En los centroamericanos (quizá por el legado andaluz) se ve mucho el uso: "Fuimos a casa de la Marisol".


----------



## María Madrid

Creo que es muy diferente el uso del artículo junto con nombre de pila ("la Pili" del ejemplo de más arriba, que en general se considera un registro bajo, por muy extendido que esté entre las clases más humildes) que con el apellido como en "La Caballé". Con el apellido se usa en ocasiones para referirse a personas cuya valía se reconoce, como en este caso y no es en absoluto equiparable a "yo soy la Juani". 

En cuanto al artículo con un nombre común, es un sobrenombre y si bien nadie dice "El Niño" para dirigirse directamente a Fernando Torres, referirse a él como El Niño es, salvando las distancias, más parecido a referirse a Alfonso X como El Sabio que a "El Dioni". Saludos,


----------



## Probo

María Madrid said:


> Creo que es muy diferente el uso del artículo junto con nombre de pila ("la Pili" del ejemplo de más arriba, que en general se considera un registro bajo, por muy extendido que esté entre las clases más humildes) que con el apellido como en "La Caballé". Con el apellido se usa en ocasiones para referirse a personas cuya valía se reconoce, como en este caso y no es en absoluto equiparable a "yo soy la Juani".
> 
> En cuanto al artículo con un nombre común, es un sobrenombre y si bien nadie dice "El Niño" para dirigirse directamente a Fernando Torres, referirse a él como El Niño es, salvando las distancias, más parecido a referirse a Alfonso X como El Sabio que a "El Dioni". Saludos,


 
Lo único que puedo decir es que tienes toda la razón. Pero no estamos discutiendo los muchos valores o matices que puede tener el artículo delante de un nombre o un apodo, sino si es o no correcto. Creo que todos estaremos de acuerdo en que la lengua no tiene un solo registro, sino muchos; lo correcto es usar el registro adecuado en cada situación; y creedme, hay situaciones en las que hay que hablar de "*la* Juani" y situaciones en las que hay que hablar de "doña Juana". Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que Doña Juana no es lo más indicado en todas las ocasiones, sobre todo si hablamos de una adolescente llena de piercings que no es, por ejemplo, infanta de España y por lo tanto ése es su tratamiento. Dicho lo cual admito que jamás he dicho la Juani ni veo la necesidad de añadir una artículo a un nombre propio, salvo en expresiones como "la tal Juani", "la supuesta Juani" y similares. No creo que haya situaciones en las que haya que hablar de "la Juani" en lugar de simplemente Juani, salvo si se está dando el alias de alguien, etc. En general, los registros bajos no son precisamente un modelo de corrección, lo cual no quiere decir que no existan, claro. Saludos,


----------



## Probo

María Madrid said:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo en que Doña Juana no es lo más indicado en todas las ocasiones, sobre todo si hablamos de una adolescente llena de piercings que no es, por ejemplo, infanta de España y por lo tanto ése es su tratamiento. Dicho lo cual admito que jamás he dicho la Juani ni veo la necesidad de añadir una artículo a un nombre propio, salvo en expresiones como "la tal Juani", "la supuesta Juani" y similares. No creo que haya situaciones en las que haya que hablar de "la Juani" en lugar de simplemente Juani, salvo si se está dando el alias de alguien, etc. En general, los registros bajos no son precisamente un modelo de corrección, lo cual no quiere decir que no existan, claro. Saludos,


 
 Tu post deja claro que eres una persona educada y con un afán de mejora de tu uso del idioma que ya quisiera yo para el resto del mundo. Dicho lo cual permíteme que deje clara mi postura: la lingüística es una ciencia, como lo es la medicina. Es fantástico para un fisiólogo estudiar algo tan hermoso como la sinapsis de la neuronas, pero sería un pésimo ciéntifico si deja de estudiar la génesis de la flatulencia porque es algo asqueroso y, encima, huele mal. Desde el punto de vista del científico, hemos de estudiar con objetividad la realidad por muy grosera que nos parezca (y ya lo creo que a veces nos lo parece) y sólo combatir lo que resulte lingüísticamente aberrante, no lo  censurable desde el punto de vista de la buena educación. Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

He entendido que la pregunta es si es correcto o no usar el artículo con el nombre de pila, aunque en el título se ha incluido un mote (El Duque), que es un uso diferente.

El lenguaje, como los modales, son una serie de convenciones para un entorno cultural concreto, no una realidad física invariable aquí y en Pekín. De acuerdo en que se analicen todos los registros, eso es una cosa. Pero en el momento en que un uso lingüístico no es considerado adecuado socialmente salvo en registros bajos es evidente que su corrección en cuanto a modelo aceptado queda en entredicho. Que lo usen alegremente personas que no tienen ningún interés por cuidar su manera de hablar pero aún así concuerden perfectamente el género del artículo no creo que lo haga entrar en la categoría de "uso correcto". No creo que a nadie se le ocurra recomendar seguir determinados usos de registros bajos (que no meramente coloquiales o informales) en detrimento de la norma culta. Saludos,


----------



## Probo

Hola: creo que esto se sale un poco de la discusión propuesta por quien inició el hilo, así que no voy a insistir en el tema y lo lamento,porque no sólo tus argumentos son sólidos, sino que los expones con una lucidez envidiable. Me temo que no es mi caso, porque no terminas de entenderme. Nuestra diferencia está en la acepción que aplicamos al término "correcto". Te ruego que no entiendas que quiero hacer prevalecer mi punto de vista sobre el tuyo, sino que entiendas que hay una corriente lingüística, abrumadoramente mayoritaría hoy en día, que considera a nuestra ciencia una disciplina _descriptiva_, y no _prescriptiva._ Me espantan las groserías como a cualquier persona educada, pero los tiempos en que _follar, joder, culo y coño_ quedaban fuera del diccionario han quedado felizmente atrás. Nunca digo "la Juani", pero como lingüista, describo el fenómeno y lo estudio desde un punto de vista sincrónico, diacrónico y tipológico y, si no es un elemento aberrante dentro del sistema lingüístico, lo admito sin más. Perdona otra vez la comparación escatológica, pero si alguien suelta una ventosidad delante de mí, digo que es un sucio, no un enfermo. Saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En Andalucía llamar a alguien "La Paqui" no es tan rematadamente vulgar como puede ser en otras zonas.
Simplemente es coloquial o informal.
Si un estudiante de español me pregunta si debe usarlo o si es correcto, le diría que no lo use, pero que si viene a Andalucía lo puede hacer, salvo en contextos formales.
Los andaluces con un cierto nivel de educación usan más el cambio de registro en el idioma que en otros sitios.
Se reserva la parte más dialectal para el lenguaje coloquial y se tiende más a acercarse a la norma en ámbitos más formales o cuando se está en un ambiente no andaluz, debido a que muchos rasgos dialectales andaluces tradicionalmente han padecido desprestigio ( por ejemplo el ceceo o este del que hablamos) lo que hace que la gente educada evite los rasgos dialectales más notorios, pero en cualquier momento uno puede dejarse llevar y hablar de modo más local.
Yo me considero una persona relativamente educada, pero vivo con la gente y oigo que aquí se dice "La Mari" o "La Paqui" y no tengo ningún problema en decirlo si viene al caso.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Yo también calificaría de incorrecto el uso del artículo antes del nombre propio, pero creo que hay diferencias entre dos casos. 

Por ejemplo, uno está hablando de sus amigos

_Quedamos siempre en el bar Marifer, pero al Paco no le gusta y ha dejado de venir. _

Gramaticalmente, el artículo sobra.

Otro caso diferente es que estés en el bar Marifer con tus amigos, entren dos que tú no conoces, hablen un rato con tus amigos y cuando se van tú preguntas

_Oye, ¿y el Paco (este) a qué se dedica?_

Que es como decir _y este Paco_, _el tal Paco_, sólo que estás omitiendo el demostrativo, y yo creo que en este caso está justificado (gramaticalmente, no me estoy refiriendo a los niveles del habla).


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Supongo que muchos ya la conocen de sobra, pero puesto que el Guaperas quiere


Guaperas said:


> ...en la medida de lo posible que me indicaseis alguna fuente si conoceis que sostente una posición u otra...



ahí va la cita del Diccionario de pedantes:

4. Uso con antropónimos. En la lengua culta, los nombres propios de persona se emplean normalmente sin artículo: Juan es un tipo simpático; No he visto a María desde el mes pasado. La anteposición del artículo, en estos casos, suele ser propia del habla popular: «Un señor mayor chiquiaba mucho a la María» (Medina Cosas [Méx. 1990]). No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante nombres de mujer: «Creo que las mujeres siguen siendo estupendas periodistas. Está la Patricia Verdugo, la Patricia Politzer» (Hoy [Chile] 8-14.12.97). La anteposición del artículo al nombre propio es obligatoria cuando este se usa en plural, con finalidad generalizadora: «Los Curros no tienen problemas y los Pacos sí» (Vanguardia [Esp.] 30.7.95); o cuando, en singular, el nombre propio va seguido de complementos especificativos o lleva un calificativo antepuesto: «El Pablo que yo conocía existió» (Pavlovsky Pablo [Arg. 1987]); «Como decía el gran Antonio Mingote en cierta ocasión [...]: “Al cielo, lo que se dice ir al cielo, iremos los de siempre”» (Ussía Tratado III [Esp. 1995]). Por otra parte, en todo el ámbito hispánico es habitual que los apellidos de mujeres célebres vayan precedidos de artículo: «La Caballé preparó un recital “no demasiado largo”» (Abc [Esp.] 14.10.86).
DPD.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## Katuka

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Supongo que muchos ya la conocen de sobra, pero puesto que el Guaperas quiere
> 
> 
> ahí va la cita del Diccionario de pedantes:
> 
> 4. Uso con antropónimos. En la lengua culta, los nombres propios de persona se emplean normalmente sin artículo: Juan es un tipo simpático; No he visto a María desde el mes pasado. La anteposición del artículo, en estos casos, suele ser propia del habla popular: «Un señor mayor chiquiaba mucho a la María» (Medina Cosas [Méx. 1990]). No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante nombres de mujer: «Creo que las mujeres siguen siendo estupendas periodistas. Está la Patricia Verdugo, la Patricia Politzer» (Hoy [Chile] 8-14.12.97). La anteposición del artículo al nombre propio es obligatoria cuando este se usa en plural, con finalidad generalizadora: «Los Curros no tienen problemas y los Pacos sí» (Vanguardia [Esp.] 30.7.95); o cuando, en singular, el nombre propio va seguido de complementos especificativos o lleva un calificativo antepuesto: «El Pablo que yo conocía existió» (Pavlovsky Pablo [Arg. 1987]); «Como decía el gran Antonio Mingote en cierta ocasión [...]: “Al cielo, lo que se dice ir al cielo, iremos los de siempre”» (Ussía Tratado III [Esp. 1995]). Por otra parte, en todo el ámbito hispánico es habitual que los apellidos de mujeres célebres vayan precedidos de artículo: «La Caballé preparó un recital “no demasiado largo”» (Abc [Esp.] 14.10.86).
> DPD.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> Pedro.


 

Lo respaldo, de hecho, yo desconocía que pudiera tener una postura tan "mal educada" en Europa.

Definitivamente me encanta este foro.

Un destaque especial para María Madrid y Probo por la elocuencia, independiente de mi opinión personal del tema arriba, es un agrado leer sus post.

Katty


----------



## Guaperas

Muchas gracias a todos los que habeis intervenido, es un gusto plantear una duda en este foro y encontrar respuestas tan acertadas e interesantes como las que habeis aportado.


----------



## anipol

Hola, vengo de Córdoba, Argentina.  Allá le agregamos el artículo definido a los sust. propios, sobre todo cuando se trata de los apodos, que también usamos muchísimo. Es decir: "el Jorge", "la Pato", "el Gallego", "el Cara 'e Bestia", etc.  
No es una marca de nivel bajo de lengua, sino de nuestro dialecto regional.  Un cordobés que dice: "Ayer vino Luis"  y no "Ayer vino el Luis" suena forzado.
Saludos de "la anipol"


----------



## Irama

Escribo lo que pasa por estas tierras. Ante todo, recuerdo a los foristas que era usual que al mencionar a una señora sólo por su apellido se agregara el "la", para no confundirla con un señor, y más si esa señora era famosa: la Callas, la Garbo. Y esto no era considerado incorrecto en la Argentina. Ahora no se hace esa distinción.

 Por cierto que incorporar el uso del artículo a un nombre propio es del todo incorrecto, pero a veces se usa adrede de manera familiar, sobre todo con personajes muy mentados en un círculo determinado: "el Pepe", "la Julia", etc. Y con el mismo sentido se usa con personajes populares o famosos, quizás un poco despectivamente: es lindo como el Brad Pitt, por ej.


----------



## Lexinauta

Pero en Buenos Aires es considerado un registro bajo (lo que significa que es usado muchísimo... ).


> *4.* *Uso con antropónimos. *En la lengua culta, los nombres propios de persona se emplean normalmente sin artículo: _Juan es un tipo simpático; No he visto a María desde el mes pasado_. La anteposición del artículo, en estos casos, suele ser propia del habla popular: _«Un señor mayor chiquiaba mucho a la María»_ (Medina _Cosas_ [Méx. 1990]). No obstante, hay zonas del ámbito hispánico, por ejemplo en Chile, donde esta anteposición se da también en el habla culta, habitualmente en registros coloquiales y especialmente ante nombres de mujer: _«Creo que las mujeres siguen siendo estupendas periodistas. Está la Patricia Verdugo, la Patricia Politzer»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 8-14.12.97). La anteposición del artículo al nombre propio es obligatoria cuando este se usa en plural, con finalidad generalizadora: _«Los Curros no tienen problemas y los Pacos sí»_ (_Vanguardia_ [Esp.] 30.7.95); o cuando, en singular, el nombre propio va seguido de complementos especificativos o lleva un calificativo antepuesto: _«El Pablo que yo conocía existió»_ (Pavlovsky _Pablo_ [Arg. 1987]); _«Como decía el gran Antonio Mingote en cierta ocasión _[...]: _“Al cielo, lo que se dice ir al cielo, iremos los de siempre”» _(Ussía _Tratado_ III [Esp. 1995]). Por otra parte, en todo el ámbito hispánico es habitual que los apellidos de mujeres célebres vayan precedidos de artículo: _«La Caballé preparó un recital “no demasiado largo”»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 14.10.86).


_DRAE_

Buscando en Internet, aparece el libro (?) _Yo soy *el* Diego_ donde en su dedicatoria se ve, claramente, el uso incorrecto:


> _A Dalma Nerea y Gíaninna Dinorah Maradona._
> _A mis viejos, Chitoro y Tota._
> _A mi mujer, *la* Claudia._
> _A mis hermanos, *el* Lalo y *el* Turco._
> _A mis hermanas, Ana, Kity, Lili, Mary y Caly._
> _A mi amigo, Guillermo Cóppola._
> _Y a todos los futbolistas del mundo._​
> _A Fidel Castro y, por él, a todo el pueblo cubano._
> _A Rodrigo._
> _A Carlos Menem._​


----------



## Yaquecita

ieracub said:


> "*La* Argótide", así te diríamos todos si estuvieras en Chile.
> 
> Es lo más normal, casi obligatorio, que informalmente nos refiramos a las personas usando el artículo cuando hablamos de ellas en tercera persona.
> 
> A nuestra presidenta le decimos "*la* Bachellet".
> 
> Representa no una ofensa, sino un grado de familiaridad con la persona referida, ya sea por la cercanía afectiva, o porque es muy conocida por los hablantes. Sí puede representar una ofensa si se usa en situaciones que exigen mayor formalidad: no es adecuado en los relatos periodísticos, por ejemplo, pero en una situación distendida un político podría referirse a la dignataria señalada como "La Michelle".
> 
> En ciertas situaciones formales de nivel culto tambien puede aparecer el artículo principalmente si la persona es mujer:
> 
> _llega a mí *la* Violeta Parra y esta voz, en silencio comienza a cantarla_(Marcela Serrano, escritora chilena).
> 
> _Yo creo que puedo entender los razonamientos, los procedimientos mentales de Huidobro, a veces de Neruda,_ _incluso de *la* Gabriela Mistral _(Artículo de prensa).
> 
> Saludos.


 

Yo soy de Sonora, México y es exactamente igual que lo que describes. Es totalmente general, sin distinción de niveles sociales e igualmente suena forzado si alguien se refiere a otra persona sin el artículo antes del nombre. 
Por cierto, yo pensé que esto sólo ocurría en Sinaloa y Sonora, no sabía de Baja California. Lo que si sé es que en otros estados de la república es considerado vulgar, pero aquí no lo es. Y como el acento es completamente diferente al del sur, es verdad y muy, muy cierto que si dices el artículo y el nombre con acento sureño (de México) suena terriblemente vulgar a mis oídos y en general a los de la gente de por acá(gracioso, ¿no?).


----------



## Lurrezko

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Coincido con Jellby, en español no se deben usar los artículos con los nombres propios, aunque de manera informal se usan. En la zona de Cataluña se usan bastante, supongo que por influencia del catalán, en el que sí se deben usar los artículos con los nombres propios (de hecho se articula casi todo, por ejemplo, "mi casa" se dice "la meva casa" - "la mi casa").
> 
> En otras zonas de Levante también se oye bastante, por lo menos en Alicante y Murcia que yo haya oído.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant



Cierto, en Cataluña es habitual el uso de artículos con nombres propios, por influencia del catalán.

Saludos


----------



## bewareo

Hola, buenas: ¿cuál de estas frases es correcta?

- Está destrozando el mundo.
- Está destrozando al mundo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Yo diría que la primera, sólo utilizaría "a" con personas. Ese problema está destrozando a María.


----------



## Erreconerre

bewareo said:


> Hola, buenas: ¿cuál de estas frases es correcta?
> 
> - Está destrozando el mundo.
> - Está destrozando al mundo.
> 
> Saludos.



Al mundo. Porque la preposición *a* introduce personas, animales o cosas animadas. 
_Saco una bolsa de basura_, sin la preposición _a_; pero_ saco a pasear *a* mi perro_.

Y me parece que el mundo es algo animado.


----------



## ErOtto

Erreconerre said:


> Y me parece que el mundo es algo animado.



¿En qué acepción? 
En ninguna de las 11 primeras me cuadra el *al*.
Concuerdo con Ibermanolo.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Ibermanolo

Hay partes del mundo más animadas que otras, Ibiza por ejemplo es más animado que Viena, pero como norma general yo diría que el mundo es inanimado.


----------



## ErOtto

Ibermanolo said:


> ...Ibiza por ejemplo es más animado que Viena, pero como norma general yo diría que el mundo es inanimado.



Depende del día y de la hora  ... pero, como norma general, coincido.


----------



## endy

NUEVA PREGUNTA HILOS UNIDOS​
hola a todos, yo se q coloquialmente se puede usar el articulo determinado con antroponimos, como el Antonio, la Mercedes, pero me gustaria saber que valor pueda anadir la presencia del articulo? por que  en un texto coloquial, nada de formalidad, a veces se usa y otras no?... A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a entenderlo. Muchas gracias.


----------



## chileno

endy said:


> hola a todos, yo se q coloquialmente se puede usar el articulo determinado con antroponimos, como el Antonio, la Mercedes, pero me gustaria saber que valor pueda anadir la presencia del articulo? por que  en un texto coloquial, nada de formalidad, a veces se usa y otras no?... A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a entenderlo. Muchas gracias.



En Chile se considera/(consideraba)? muy mal hablar así. Solo la gente sin educación sabe sólo expresarse de esa manera.


----------



## campem

Académicamente no se puede usar, es exclusivo de un habla coloquial muy determinada donde los interlocutores omiten mencionar un grado de parentesco o relación porque el uso es muy continuo. Es una elipsis al fin y al cabo. Lo vas a encontrar más en los pueblos precisamente por la cercanía de trato entre sus habitantes, aunque ahora ya no tanto como antes.

Por ejemplo    El (amigo) Paco 
                   La (prima) María


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es una elipsis, es un rasgo medieval, un arcaísmo (del latín vulgar _illum Petrum_ > _illo Petro_ > _el Pedro_) refugiado como muchos otros arcaísmos en las hablas rurales (y en su moderna proyección migratoria a las barriadas populares de las urbes).


----------



## juandiego

endy said:


> hola a todos, yo se q coloquialmente se puede usar el articulo determinado con antroponimos, como el Antonio, la Mercedes, pero me gustaria saber que valor pueda anadir la presencia del articulo? por que  en un texto coloquial, nada de formalidad, a veces se usa y otras no?... A ver si alguien me puede ayudar a entenderlo. Muchas gracias.


Hola Endy.

En mi entorno no se utiliza salvo rara vez en contextos muy coloquiales y próximos, como entre amigos, y diría que el artículo se añade al nombre con la intención de llamar la atención porque en el contexto se está diciendo algo que es propio de la personalidad del nombrado y que es como de sobra conocido por los interlocutores:
— _[...], y va *el* Paco y le dice al policía que él no le enseña el carnet de identidad ni a su novia__; 
—__ Adivina quién ha sido el que te ha gripado la moto. *El* Miguel, ¿quién si no?, el muy canalla no es capaz de ir a menos de ciento cincuenta._


----------



## Colchonero

Tengo entendido que en catalán es algo admitido.


----------



## endy

la verdad lo encontre en una novela del 2007, se llama Cosmofobia, y sus personajes son del barrio madrileno Lavapies, y hablan de tal manera usando el articulo a menudo con los nombres propios. Lo que me sorprende por que lo usan unas veces y otras no, aunque el ambiente de la obra es siempre coloquial, sean conversaciones o monologos!! esta cuestion me ocupa... busque en libros y por internet y no encontre nada mas que es un uso popular, pero lo que quiero saber que valor pueda anadir la presencia del articlo?, por que a veces se dice en la obra, por ejemplo, el Silvio y otras veces Silvio. Cual es la diferencia expresiva entre los dos? dentro del campo cuando se usa el articulo con nombres propios?


----------



## campem

El artículo añade cercanía.


----------



## Canela Mad

Dentro de un mismo relato pueden coexistir varios niveles narrativos. Por ejemplo, un personaje puede estar hablando a sus amigos de la noche de juerga que pasó con el Paco y luego puede estarle recomendado a su jefe que lleve el coche al taller de Paco, que es muy buen mecánico. Habla del mismo Paco pero de dos formas distintas.

Como no he leído la novela no se si es el caso.

Un saludo,
CM


----------



## RIU

Colchonero said:


> Tengo entendido que en catalán es algo admitido.



Exacto. Mola que lo sepas.


----------



## Peón

Hasta hace pocos años casi media Argentina (zona norte) decía: *el* Juan,* la *Marcela, etc. La influencia del español rioplatense está dejando sin efecto este uso que está considerándose inculto. Sin embargo su uso todavía es bastante amplio.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En gallego es normal el uso de artículos con nombre propio.


----------



## swift

En Nicaragua sigue siendo bastante común este uso. En Costa Rica, no me parece haberlo oído mucho, excepto cuando se quiere imitar precisamente a los nicaragüenses.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es que es un _uso panrománico_. Otra cosa es que ciertas tendencias de gusto y preferencias se hayan impuesto en el sentido de considerarlo en español un vulgarismo. *Pero no es solecismo, y esto es lo importante*. En español es un _arcaísmo_ conservado en hablas bien rurales, bien populares.


----------



## endy

gracias a todos los que han interesado en el tema, pero me gustaria q algun madrileno, sobre todo de Lavapies, pudiera aclararme como es el uso en esta zona?!! y que valor expresivo denota el articulo??. Muchas gracias.


----------



## endy

esto, lo del cambio de situacion, seguro lo pense, pero lo que me extrana es q en un monologo de la misma persona habla de su novio, su amante o su amiga usando el articulo a veces con el nombre y otras veces no! no entiendo el porque!!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peón said:


> Hasta hace pocos años casi media Argentina (zona norte) decía: *el* Juan,* la *Marcela, etc. La influencia del español rioplatense está dejando sin efecto este uso que está considerándose inculto. Sin embargo su uso todavía es bastante amplio.


¿En Mendoza se da ese fenómeno, Peón? No sé si la incluís en el "norte" o no... Presumo que por la cercanía con Chile tal vez se dé. Yo no lo recuerdo, estuve sólo una vez.


----------



## Peón

Sí. Mencioné al norte pero incluyo también al Cuyo (Mendoza, San Juan y San Luis, aunque ésta última tiene más influencia cordobesa). Pero últimamente los mendocinos y sanjuaninos jóvenes se están "aporteñando", así que podés escuchar "_¿lo has visto a Juan_?" (un porteño de ley diría "_¿lo viste a Juan_?"). Fuera del centro "el Juan", "la María", siguen imperando, igual que en todo el norte (mitad de Córdoba hasta Bolivia, incluyendo también parte del Litoral (Chaco, Formosa).
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Interesante, gracias. Tengo en el debe conocer el verdadero norte argentino, nunca fui más allá de Córdoba. Saludos


----------



## miguel89

Sin ir más lejos, en "las afueras" de Buenos Aires (el conurbano) se usa mucho; y no solo la gente que vino del interior.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

endy said:


> gracias a todos los que han interesado en el tema, pero me gustaria q algun madrileno, sobre todo de Lavapies, pudiera aclararme como es el uso en esta zona?!! y que valor expresivo denota el articulo??. Muchas gracias.



Hace ya años que no estoy relacionado con Lavapiés pero hasta donde recuerdo, ni allí ni en La Latina, que conozco más, se suele usar el artículo delante del nombre, al igual que en muchos otros barrios céntricos de Madrid. Sin embargo, en Cataluña se suele usar mucho, ignoro si por ser un fenómeno sociolectal propio o por influencia andaluza ya que, en esta región, de la que procedo, se suele usar bastante.


----------



## Peón

miguel89 said:


> Sin ir más lejos, en "las afueras" de Buenos Aires (el conurbano) se usa mucho; y no solo la gente que vino del interior.



Así es. Pero se debe aclarar que la mayor parte de la población del conurbano es de origen provinciano (mayormente de las provincias del norte) y extranjeros (de Paraguay y Bolivia, donde también es muy usual el uso del artículo antes del nombre). La poca gente del conurbano que no tiene esos orígenes (estoy pensando principalmente en la zona norte y algunas zonas del oeste cercano) excluye el artículo.


----------



## BetiSabroso

Hola! yo soy de Villa Maria, Córdoba, Argentina..aca es muy comun usar el articulo adelante del nombre propio.. salvo para las formalidades!! =)


----------



## Ludaico

He leído entero este hilo y he echado en falta aquí un uso del artículo ante el nombre propio con una connotación que ha apuntado un forero en otro hilo que inició y que ha sido cerrado por la moderación por ser repetido. El hilo a donde remite la moderación para proseguir el tema es éste donde nos hallamos. Voy a poner lo que aquel forero comentaba y preguntaba y la contestación que me disponía a aportar a aquel hilo antes de que lo cerraran.



matuyama said:


> Hola buenas tardes.
> Sé que no es correcto el uso del artículo determinado delante de un nombre propio, pero me asalta la duda cuando en un relato se nombra a un personaje de clase social baja y marginal al que todo el mundo conoce como "el Antonio". Hablar de él como "Antonio" es lo que suena raro. ¿Podría usarse en ese caso el artículo determinado? ¿sería el artículo determinado parte del nombre del personaje?
> Muchas gracias anticipadas por las respuestas.



Hola, matuyama:
Sí se puede usar, sin ser el artículo parte del nombre; es decir, escribiendo éste con minúscula. Fíjate, en este trozo que he obtenido de la Hemeroteca Digital de la BNE, en el distinto trato que se da a Julián ("D.") que a Antonio ("el"), por el motivo que has dicho ("p_ersonaje de clase social baja"_):


> Desde la plaza mayor hasta la puerta de Guadalaxara se le cayeron al lavandero Antonio Pajaron un par de pantalones de mahon usados, que le entregó para lavarlos D. Julián Delgado. Quien los haya encontrado se servirá llevarlos á la calle de Sta. Margarita, barrio de Leganitos, número 8, donde le darán el hallazgo1, preguntando á José García por el Antonio Pajaron.
> (Diario de Madrid, 10/9/1815)


Saludos.

1*hallazgo*. Recompensa que se da a uno por haber hallado una cosa y restituirla a su dueño o por dar noticia de ella. (DRAE)


----------

